# Miss Priss & Sparkles babies



## MelissaPenguin (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss Priss and Sparkles, the sister bunnies, gave birth within 48 hours of eachother. Between the two litters, we had, what seemed like 7 healthy babies, and 1 still born. After 24 hours and Miss Priss not feeding her pups, we moved all the babies in with Sparkles. Sparkles seemed to take right to the new 3 babies, and started cleaning them within minutes of them joining her den. Sadly, within 72 hours of everything beginning, it was all over.  This being both mommies first litters, we're hoping to try it again in the future, and get better results. Thank you Miss Priss for giving us overall healthy pups, and Sparkles for trying your hardest. Their may be new babies in your futures, but for now, get some rest. :hearts


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 11, 2011)

Totally bummed out.


----------



## Nela (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear RIP lil ones.


----------

